# Street Fighter + General Fighting Games.



## Bunnytrap (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey their im new to the FA forums but was wondering if anyone here worships the Saikyo-style :3 ?
I play alot of different fighters from Tekken to virtua fighter but am currently play SSF4 ae and play all the olders from time to time .


----------



## Ketsuo (Jun 28, 2013)

I've played quite a few fighters both old and new but am no expert at any of them.  I'm not playing any fighting at the moment though.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 28, 2013)

1. Go make introduction thread

2. No. I hate fighting games like that with a passion. So overdone and overused.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> 1. Go make introduction thread
> 
> 2. No. I hate fighting games like that with a passion. So overdone and overused.



Same...mostly. I can only tolerate Skullgirls, but that's mainly because it's a great teacher of how to play typical 2D fighters without being as obnoxious as most Capcom fighters, in my opinion, as well as having Ms. OhMyFuckingChristIWantToNomTheFuckOutOfHerThighs.

OP will make great friends with Snowpaw though. He'll show up here in due time. He plays these a lot.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry dude, but at least for me only normal fighting game I really like is Marvel VS Capcom 3. And maybe Blazblue.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Same...mostly. I can only tolerate Skullgirls, but that's mainly because it's a great teacher of how to play typical 2D fighters without being as obnoxious as most Capcom fighters, in my opinion, as well as having Ms. OhMyFuckingChristIWantToNomTheFuckOutOfHerThighs.
> 
> OP will make great friends with Snowpaw though. He'll show up here in due time. He plays these a lot.



Oh gosh I forgot about skullgirls.

Its total dick candy as well as being fun.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh gosh I forgot about skullgirls.
> 
> Its total dick candy as well as being fun.



Oh fuck yes. And don't get me started on ELIZA!! I love a sexy Ancient Egytian themed woman. Them HIProglyphs give Pachi stiffs!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh fuck yes. And don't get me started on ELIZA!! I love a sexy Ancient Egytian themed woman. Them HIProglyphs give Pachi stiffs!



Did the clasy as balls film noir feel mean nothing to you? Is it all about dem hipz for Patches?


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 29, 2013)

I actually quite like the style of them. I used to have Street Fighter on the GBA when I was young but I never really understood how to do the combos and stuff.
I much prefer Mortal Kombat~.


----------



## Icky (Jun 29, 2013)

Mehh. Fighting is Magic probably would've gotten me into fighting games, but I tend to buttony mash under pressure in SSB and the like.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 29, 2013)

I have become pro at Tekken Tag 2. Not expert, MLG gamer, but still better than 65% of people online. Button smash? Please, I'm just combo-ing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Did the clasy as balls film noir feel mean nothing to you? Is it all about dem hipz for Patches?



Yes.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 29, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> I actually quite like the style of them. I used to have Street Fighter on the GBA when I was young but I never really understood how to do the combos and stuff.



Character-specific special move combos are equal parts bane and staple of 'traditional' fighting games.  If the game doesn't have a built-in control reference guide, you NEED the manual or you won't stand much of a chance.

Fighting games are much easier to learn if the controls are fairly standardized.  E.g. in _Gundam Battle Assault_ Down+Forward+Punch is always an ammunition-consuming projectile attack, Forward+Down+Backward+Punch is always an unblockable beam saber attack, but other combinations (99% of them to the tune of a quarter-circle + attack) varied by mech.

Or take less-conventional fighting games like Nintendo's Smash Bros or Sony's Battle Royale, where everybody has the same control scheme so any player has the same access to their character's moveset (though this does NOT mean that all moves perform similar attacks between characters.  E.g. in Smash Bros Up+B is usually something that doubles as a midair jump -- except for Yoshi who just tosses an egg projectile.  And a neutral B attack could be either a projectile or melee special attack, depending on the character.)


----------



## Fernin (Jun 29, 2013)

Of all fighting games I've always preferred Soul Caliber/Sould Edge, with Soul Caliber 2 being the high point of the series mechanically in my opinion. Move sets were complex enough to gives each player a good feeling of progression and create clear skill level divisions between players, the guard impact system had yet to be fucked up, the lack of power gauges made fights more about planning and strategy than abusing 'power moves', range and fight pace control were FAR more important than they are today, Nightmare/Siegfried's move list wasn't fucked up, Ivy's voice actor didn't sound like a dude, guard cancel and just frame moves separated true pros from lesser players instead of being being useless show off moves.

Dedicated Nightmare player in SCII, he was the first fighting game character I really took the time to learn and played at tourney level with Ivy and Maxi as my fall backs. 

I can't say I don't like SCV, because I do enjoy the game, but it's quite a ways below the level of greatness SCII reached.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2013)

Ewww @ SSF4 and U/MvC3


Icky said:


> Mehh. Fighting is Magic probably would've gotten me into fighting games, but I tend to buttony mash under pressure in SSB and the like.


How embarassing


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 29, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Character-specific special move combos are equal parts bane and staple of 'traditional' fighting games. If the game doesn't have a built-in control reference guide, you NEED the manual or you won't stand much of a chance.



most all modern fighting games have a command list, also that's the reason when learning a fighting game you find one character you like and stick with them. otherwise you won't get anywhere in learning. it would be like constantly going back to level 1 by switching classes everytime you play and being surprised that you still can't fight much of anything. when starting you need to stick with one class/character if you wanna progress anywhere. however fighting game progress can be hard at times since it's not literal levels you go through but rather progressivley get better.

as for what i like Marvel vs capcom 3 is the one i wanna learn more, generally taskmaster is my best and i want to use frank west always, i do wanna learn c.viper/morrigann/dormammu/spencer so my teams may be very different.
soul calibur 5 is prolly the one i'm best at but i haven't played it in a while.
king of fighters 13 i wanna learn cause it has such great mechanics.
persona 4 arena is very fun also and i wanna learn more about that also.
o yea and the next guilty gear i can't wait for and is going to be super awersome.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 29, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> most all modern fighting games have a command list...


And major props to them for it, because those of us raised in the Golden Age Of Arcade era never had that luxury at all.

Tutorials help, too.  Battle Royale has character-specific tutorials that walk you through all of their moves, even counters (where the AI attacks you at visible intervals so you can learn to get the timing right).


----------



## Distorted (Jun 30, 2013)

I know enough between fighting games to not get my butt kicked automatically. Though i tend to excel at Tekken and Soul Calibur. 

My brother and his friends kinda turn me off of fighters though. Black people are scary when they get competitive...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 30, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> And major props to them for it, because those of us raised in the Golden Age Of Arcade era never had that luxury at all.
> 
> Tutorials help, too.  Battle Royale has character-specific tutorials that walk you through all of their moves, even counters (where the AI attacks you at visible intervals so you can learn to get the timing right).


that sounds like a really good tutorial, skullgirls also has an amazing tutorial that teaches not the characters but rather fighting game fundamentals. and i remember going to arcades, i miss them. i remember playing soul calibur before i knew what a calibur was.

i personaly don't like PSAB cause it plays very slowly and most of the time it feels like nothing is happening, it's just build meter then someone use their super to kill, and when someone gets the higher super it's inevitable they will hit you. it's just i never feel any tension during PSAB. games just happen when i play PSAB.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 30, 2013)

I liked Mortal Kombat... And like Soul Caliber for characters and such, but the combat is soooooo slooooooowwwww.....


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm about to pick up KI Gold. That game looks hilarious.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 30, 2013)

I think it's pretty cool when people can execute lightning-fast combos on arcade fighters. I've been subjected to a combo which took up 80% of my hp, was unbreakable, and carried me halfway across the entire arena. That shit's scary, man.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i personaly don't like PSAB cause it plays very slowly and most of the time it feels like nothing is happening, it's just build meter then someone use their super to kill, and when someone gets the higher super it's inevitable they will hit you. it's just i never feel any tension during PSAB. games just happen when i play PSAB.


On the other hand, a person who is good with their Level 1 supers can land more kills because they take less time to charge up (and the default match mode is timed, not stock).

Still, I think that there needs to be bottomless pits to fall down into, and "lethal" arena hazards (doesn't cost you an actual KO, you just e.g. lose a ton of AP and get re-entered back into the fight).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 30, 2013)

the thing is very few combos are lightning fast, the trick to combos is you input your move before the one before it finishes. Players never input moves after one ends or else combos will never connect. Most all moves of a character can be canceled by other moves which is how people combo them, they cancel them with other ones. Combos will be much easier once you try inputting motions or doing moves before waiting for the current one to end. generally there's a lot of timing for it depending on the game/character/combo. also a lot of the time doing things as fast as possible will lead to missing the combo. 

That said there are really hard 1 frame combos out there, and different games have different linency with combos. But in most all cases poeple input moves while currently doing moves.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah I love fighting games. The only one I attained any real skill in is *Smash Bros Brawl* (if you consider that a fighting game. I do). My best friend and I were Brawl champions. I was a Ness, Dedede, and Wolf man. Brawl iis great because people can play it casually and have fun, but it can also support seriously pro fighting. 

I'm really loving *King of Fighters* lately. Granted I've only played Dream Match '98 but I really like the characters and am looking to play more. I'm all about King, Blue Mary, and Joe. There's also a Capcom oldie called* Cyberbots* that is super awesome. You pla yas giant mechs and they all handle pretty differently. So much fun. 

My friends and I started playing *Soul Calibur V* to make fun of how melodramatic the game is, but then we grew to love it in earnest. I use Aeon a lot (Wat a scalie hurr durr) and all of the ridiculous custom characters we make. A friend recently made the most perfect Shrek of all times.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2013)

I hear Skullgirls is coming to Steam...
Good.

And I'm with Biotic. I like Skullgirls, but not enough to take seriously as is every other traditional fighter so I just developed skill in Brawl (fuck Melee).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah I love fighting games. The only one I attained any real skill in is *Smash Bros Brawl* (if you consider that a fighting game. I do). My best friend and I were Brawl champions. I was a Ness, Dedede, and Wolf man. Brawl iis great because people can play it casually and have fun, but it can also support seriously pro fighting.
> 
> I'm really loving *King of Fighters* lately. Granted I've only played Dream Match '98 but I really like the characters and am looking to play more. I'm all about King, Blue Mary, and Joe. There's also a Capcom oldie called* Cyberbots* that is super awesome. You pla yas giant mechs and they all handle pretty differently. So much fun.
> 
> My friends and I started playing *Soul Calibur V* to make fun of how melodramatic the game is, but then we grew to love it in earnest. I use Aeon a lot (Wat a scalie hurr durr) and all of the ridiculous custom characters we make. A friend recently made the most perfect Shrek of all times.



Yea i'm definitally above average at brawl, not really that good at a tourney level. At my best i was slightly below the top 10 in my region, which although not the best region wasn't a weak region either.
though i'm much worse now, though most poeple who don't go to tourneys would notice it.

and yea soul calibur 5 has pretty much the best character custimization i have seen in any game.

i really wanna play more injustice but it's so much different when it comes to inputs compared to all the other fighting games that iw ould have to stick to only it if i wanted to learn it. also now that i have more faith in harley quinn i am more willing to try injustice again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> *King of Fighters*


[video=youtube;FbpXplP_WFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbpXplP_WFE[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

They need to bring back Samurai Spirits, and of course new Guilty Gear coming out.

I'm mostly a Tekken and Soul Calibur fighter. 
I used to like Mortal Kombat prior to adding the block button, it was too many to remember when fighting. 

Capcom is amusing to watch the silly combos, less fun to play - more fun to bring back Puzzle Fighter


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They need to bring back Samurai Spirits, and of course new Guilty Gear coming out.
> 
> I'm mostly a Tekken and Soul Calibur fighter.
> I used to like Mortal Kombat prior to adding the block button, it was too many to remember when fighting.
> ...



have you tried injustice yet? it's made by the poeple who do mortal kombat and doesn't have a block button. It does feel similar to mortal kombat though i feel it's a bit faster and without a block button is nice.

Also Umvc3 is one of the most exciting games to watch just cause of so much stuff happening. even morridoom is exciting to see at first because of all the crazy stuff on the screen.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 2, 2013)

Also there is Tekken Revolution for the PSN for casual fighters. Though online is a whole different ballgame. Though it's also my first fighting game. Since it does need a training mode badly.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> have you tried injustice yet? it's made by the poeple who do mortal kombat and doesn't have a block button. It does feel similar to mortal kombat though i feel it's a bit faster and without a block button is nice.
> 
> Also Umvc3 is one of the most exciting games to watch just cause of so much stuff happening. even morridoom is exciting to see at first because of all the crazy stuff on the screen.



I haven't gotten most newer games I still have a PS2 lol.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They need to bring back Samurai Spirits.



Please, please, please, please, please, pleeeeeease. *Begs*


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 2, 2013)

Let's see...Streetfighter II is fun times, even though in Super Street Fighter II turbo the game always hands me my ass. SFIII: Third Strike was pretty fun too. Haven't played much of 4, and the less said about Street Fighter the better. 

Mortal Kombat's fun, especially when you can get the movelist down. MAME's a bit of a pain in the neck with these games though, as the command buttons are always out of whack and since I use keyboard it's hard to do Subzero's sliding move. 

Ah...and now we come to the SNK games. King of Fighters 94 is fun. Though again, computer hands me my ass easily. Last Blade and Last Blade 2 are actually pretty nice. Weapons-based 2D fighting games done in a romantic feudal era style. The AI is tough, but it's nice.  I like it. Especially since each character has 2 modes, one who's supermove is doing a long combo of moves, and the other being one where you unleash a typical super move. I actually need to play this again sometime. It also has nice sprite art and music. I still play SVC Chaos a lot as well. For those not in the know, this is SNK's take on the whole SNK Vs Capcom era. Plays more like an SNK game, though uses a super meter like most capcom games. 

And I know there seems to be a capcom hate bandwagon, but Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. That is all. It's a pretty awesome fighting game that follows Part III Of the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure manga, and it uses a "Stand System". Since most characters in Pt3 can summon stands, that is, mystical ghost like creatures based off of one's life energy, this is factored into the game play. Some characters, like Jotaro and Dio, can summon their stands beside them and use them to attack the opponent, as well as gaining access to different moves and special moves. Others like Hol-Horse have an inactive Stand that just factors into special moves and supers. It's also pretty simple on the button layout, with only 4 buttons (Weak, Medium, Strong, and a button to summon your stand or perfrom special stand moves, depending on the character), and most moves and supermoves being the same to activate amongst most characters. 

Then there's Bloodstorm, which was unleashed during the whole Mortal Kombat era. Used normal non digitized 2D sprites, and as the name suggests, is pretty damn bloody. You can sever the limbs of your opponent, robbing them of the power to punch you and can even sever off their legs, making them immobile. Some attacks can also instantly decaitate the opponent if it connects right, and fatalities can actually be used on a dizzied opponent. The interesting thing is that you can actually make a password and track your progress in single player because as you defeat opponents, you pull a megaman and apparently learn one of their special moves. The BS things about it though are difficulty, the final boss, and some Guide Dang It moments where you have to fulfill some kinda obscure requirement to fight a secret enemy. Which you need to defeat all of to get 100% completion. 

And then there's Blood Warrior and...yeah. That ones just...a parody I think?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> King of Fighters is fun.


[video=youtube;_QUfGe3ZPrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QUfGe3ZPrU[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I haven't gotten most newer games I still have a PS2 lol.



You good. I still play mine like a motherfucker. I only have 3 games. xD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

I kinda wish I still had Tobal 2. Sure it has dated graphics but I loved the variety of the fighters, plus that weird dungeon quest was kinda neat to put in a fighting game.






http://fenixware.net/fab/images/chars/game/mary_t1-118.jpg


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I haven't gotten most newer games I still have a PS2 lol.



well if you get the opprotunity to play injustice you should try it since you may like it.

also king of fighters 13 is amazing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> king of fighters 13 is amazing.


[video=youtube;yntHjKHzCYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yntHjKHzCYg&amp;list=PL03A1BFDC75064F12[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 2, 2013)

there's much sillyier thigns in KoF13, like the benimaru infinite.

[video=youtube;rrSiKb2m5K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrSiKb2m5K0[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> there's much sillyier thigns in KoF13, like the benimaru infinite.


[video=youtube;UqmxhEfim3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqmxhEfim3M&amp;list=PL03A1BFDC75064F12&amp;index=  44[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2013)

that's not even KoF13. also to my knowledge the best Kofs are '98, 02 something, and KoF13
i know KoF12 was an insult to my existence when i played that.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 3, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's not even KoF13. also to my knowledge the best Kofs are '98, 02 something, and KoF13
> i know KoF12 was an insult to my existence when i played that.



Don't even remind me. I bought it one day for 12 or so bucks, and the game was so... boring. The graphics were alright, but the voice-acting was mediocre, the controls sucked, and with only an Arcade mode in game (which was a very mediocre mode consisting of 5 3-VS-3 matches, and no boss fights.) It didn't hold my interest for long. I eventually sent it back to the store.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

While I like trying to do juggling combos like Tekken, those KOF videos look stupid and unenjoyable. It looks as entertaining as sitting in the corner and fighting Link's shadow in The Adventure of Link.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2013)

well the majority of KoF games are stupid and unenjoyable, however KoF98,'02, and 13 are good games, and even with that one infinate on one character it's still a very good game and still one of the more balanced fighting games out there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> KoF98 good game


[video=youtube;YTg-_Rm50Mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTg-_Rm50Mo&amp;list=PL03A1BFDC75064F12&amp;index=68[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

did you just find out about those?
alomst 4 years behind but a little too slow for that 

also don't you love KoF cause it's anime?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> did you just find out about those?
> alomst 4 years behind but a little too slow for that
> 
> also don't you love KoF cause it's anime?


No, Since I've been posting them back then as well.

I hate KoF, Only David/Dyluck likes it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I hate KoF, Only David/Dyluck likes it.



I like KoF :c

and i miss david did the navy kill him


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> and i miss david did the navy kill him


Nah, He's too busy with other dicks down his orifices


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nah, He's too busy with other dicks down his orifices



That's my boy.

TELL HIM DANE LUVS HIM SMOOCH SMOOCH <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Honestly, KoF just seemed like a generic game to me. It looked exactly like Street Fighter only stiffer. Played the same too. :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Honestly, KoF just seemed like a generic game to me. It looked exactly like Street Fighter only stiffer. Played the same too. :/


That's every SNK fighter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's every SNK fighter.



...
I was afraid you'd say that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

skullgirls beta just came out on steam, going to try it when i get a chance to download it, and steam >.>


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 4, 2013)

I just started playing Samurai Showdown IV. That game is awesome.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> skullgirls beta just came out on steam, going to try it when i get a chance to download it, and steam >.>



Lemme know if it's any good. I'd love to get serious in that game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Lemme know if it's any good. I'd love to get serious in that game.



well it's a great game regardless, i just don't know how the pc port is XP
It's an indie fighting game that mechanically is as good as the mainstream ones and in some ways better. no accidental pauses, button changing is super easy, choosing your own assist, and my favorite thing is the combo system, if it combos in a certain situation it will always combo in that certain situation. You don't have to worry about combo decay or any of that complicated stuff. Just if it works it works and don't repeat the same moves or else the infinite detection system will go off and they can escape the combo. It's so simple compared to the way other games have it where combos decay moves the longer they go on, but not all moves decay the same way and a huge part of it can be what you start out with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;Pkwn-iloYNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkwn-iloYNg[/video]



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well it's a great game regardless, i just don't know how the pc port is XP
> It's an indie fighting game that mechanically is as good as the mainstream ones and in some ways better. no accidental pauses, button changing is super easy, choosing your own assist, and my favorite thing is the combo system, if it combos in a certain situation it will always combo in that certain situation. You don't have to worry about combo decay or any of that complicated stuff. Just if it works it works and don't repeat the same moves or else the infinite detection system will go off and they can escape the combo. It's so simple compared to the way other games have it where combos decay moves the longer they go on, but not all moves decay the same way and a huge part of it can be what you start out with.



I know what the game is. I have it on XBox. I just want to know if the PC port is good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;Pkwn-iloYNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkwn-iloYNg[/video]


Four character roster.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2013)

Who cares? Has some interesting mechanics. I'm about to find a MAME ROM. Hope it works.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Who cares? Has some interesting mechanics. I'm about to find a MAME ROM. Hope it works.


*CPS3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 5, 2013)

just played some umvc3 today, still don't have a good idea for a team yet, just know i wanna use frank west. kind of wanna use dormammu except i have no neutral game with him yet. also and for my third i have a bunch of characters i wanna do. Spencer is fun though i don't really know his combos. taskmaster is in all honestly my best character so i should prolly put him in.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I just started playing Samurai Showdown IV. That game is awesome.



The whole "Everyone has two different move-sets" aspect of the game was a pretty cool idea. I can normally get pretty far with Sogetsu's Bust form. Kind of cool how his Slash and Bust mode are different. Sogetsu's Bust form is an aerial specialist with a lot of moves used in the air, while the Slash form uses keep-away tactics on land.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 5, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> The whole "Everyone has two different move-sets" aspect of the game was a pretty cool idea. I can normally get pretty far with Sogetsu's Bust form. Kind of cool how his Slash and Bust mode are different. Sogetsu's Bust form is an aerial specialist with a lot of moves used in the air, while the Slash form uses keep-away tactics on land.


to mention a different game with also something like this, in melty blood everyone has 3 different movesets that are crescent, half, and full moon. The different sets you choose before you fight and each one changes the characters movesets and generally the way they play. like some characters get different moves or the moves have radically different properties on different moons. You should try it out sometime, the newest one is for pc though it's hard to get X.X


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;Pkwn-iloYNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkwn-iloYNg[/video]
> 
> I know what the game is. I have it on XBox. I just want to know if the PC port is good.


I want to play that so bad, but my MAME isn't having any of it. Let me know if you figure it out.



			
				Imperial Impact said:
			
		

> Four character roster.


But one of them's a lion-man. He could be the only playable char and I'd still want to play it *wonk*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I want to play that so bad, but my MAME isn't having any of it. Let me know if you figure it out.


Mine can.


benignBiotic said:


> But one of them's a lion-man. He could be the only playable char and I'd still want to play it *wonk*


He's a 360 character.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 7, 2013)

so evo is this next up coming weekend, who else plans on watching it the majority of the weekend?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 7, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so evo is this next up coming weekend, who else plans on watching it the majority of the weekend?


No 1 curr


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 7, 2013)

Let's see... I own 

Ps2: Soul Calibur 2, Soul Calibur 3, Tekken Tag Tournament 1 (the one game I own that doesn't work) and Virtua Fighter 4.

Ps3: Super Street Fighter 4, Street Fighter X Tekken, Soul Calibur 4, Soul Calibur 5, Mortal Kombat, Virtua Fighter 5, Tekken 6, and Blazblue Contimuum Shift.

Xbox 360: Dead or Alive 4, Dead or Alive 5, and Tekken Tag Tournament 2.

Currently I play Dead or Alive 5 and Soul Calibur 5 the most.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 7, 2013)

dead or alive 5 is fun but hardish to learn when to just beyond mashing, however holds are prolly the way to beat mashing consitently, yet i don't know it X3. do you know how holds work and stuff and can you do them consistently and stuff?
If i ever do learn i will prolly go with mila or top tier helena pinwheel.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 7, 2013)

Dead or Alive 5 is a great entry point into the series.  You want hard?  Try Dead or Alive 4, the AI is just infuriatingly precise with counter holds.

Ok for Holds.

4 different types of Holds.

Back up, back back, back down, and forward forward.

Back up is for high punches and kicks.

Back back is for medium punches. 

Back down is for low punches and kicks.

Forward forward is for kicks and diving attack dodges.

If you are playing the singleplayer basic arcade mode then you'd just need to remember characters and their attack patterns.

For example:

Mila usually uses High Punches so you'd want to rely a little more on the Back Up hold.

Bass starts most of his combos with either high attacks or low attacks.  So Back Up or Back Down.

Zack has diving attacks and lots of mid hitting kicks.  So he'll usually be countered with Back Back or Forward Forward.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 7, 2013)

i would be playing others, that's how i play most fighting games is with others offlines, but it doesn't happen often enough D:
Thanks though


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 8, 2013)

I found another interesting one. 

Jackie Chan in FISTS OF FIRE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRA3aqlqsNo

I played through it on MAME. It's fun..but of course, like all fighitng games, the AI gets more harder and broken with its moves the further you go. But it has a sort of a generic charm to it, and is actually playable, which is nice considering a lot of MK ripoffs are hindered by things like crappy controls or excessive violence.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2013)

I wish they'd bring back Primal Rage - there was just something fun about fighting as Dinosaurs/Prehistoric animals.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 8, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I wish they'd bring back Primal Rage - there was just something fun about fighting as Dinosaurs/Prehistoric animals.



Who needs dinos when you've got Jackie Chan in a fighting game?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Who needs dinos when you've got Jackie Chan in a fighting game?



Who needs Jackie Chan when you got so many copies of him in every fighting game.

More dinosaurs in fighting games. They're awesome.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 8, 2013)

what style does jackie chan do? also i think they prefer having bruce lee imitations.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what style does jackie chan do? also i think they prefer having bruce lee imitations.



[yt]cD_1sizcaSw[/yt]

15 minutes of a lot of his moves in Tekken
[yt]rFbI6fHuKWE[/yt]


[yt]f1-DW_yO5Ak[/yt] (Shun Di may be an old dude but Drunken Master style is there)

Brad Wong DOA.

[yt]9pIjFwFDTwY[/yt]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 8, 2013)

ah okay i didn't know that was his stlye, there's also someone in KoF who does that, no one in street fighter really though. they don't need alcohol content to make plasma in that game Xp


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2013)

Street Fighter is high speed combo based, which makes a Jackie Chan style character less entertaining. You see how quirky his style is as well as fluid.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2013)

eh not really and KoF has HD combos and chin does just fine in that, he suses jackies stlye. street fighter is more middle line of combo speed, there are some combos but they're not generally that many and not what i would call high speed. UMVC3 has a high combo speed and most fighters like askys games and other anime fighters have high combo speed.

Examples of high speed (i prefer calling them long combos and by length rather than speed, since there are some 50 hit combos that have really long waiting periods and some fast 4 hit combos) combos:
[video=youtube;GOZ3e223hVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOZ3e223hVQ[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah its pyrotechnics and a mess. It's not suited for Jackie Chan's style. Just reinforced the point. That isn't to say it isn't fun - but with certain fighters it's just not a good mix.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2013)

true, poor iron fist being a grounded martial artist in an aerial centric game.

Also for anyone interested in learning soul calibur 5 stuff:
[video=youtube;kM29kRPin6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM29kRPin6g[/video]
This guy has some really amazing tutorials on the not straight forward things. also some stuff that is just great for learning fighting game fundamentals.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 9, 2013)

So one thing I'm wondering -- in MVC3 when someone starts to combo on you, is there anyway to get out of it, or should you just put the controller down and watch when someone starts there 200 hit combo?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2013)

in theory only if they try to TAC do you have a chance to leave the combo, lots of poeple do go for TACs so it's important to counter them, there's 3 options which are up, down, and side with launcher in the air, doing the same thing is how you stop it> the reason poeple go for TACs is if they can kill regularlly so they switch to someone else and do a TAC infinite if they have one. In practice people drop their combos or will try to go for resets so if you aren't paying attention you will get hit more than you should. also in practice most combos only reach around 20-30 hits then super for killing a character. Even the longest combos only go to around 70-80 hits before super.

But yea UMVC3 is a game of 1 touch 1 kill which is why you have 3 characters. also learning kill combos depending on the character isn't really that hard since combos are pretty easy to do in this game compared to a fair amount. It's all really just practice and improvisation. However even in a combo heavy game like UMVC3 you still need fundamentals and the ability to land a hit and avoid getting hit, the most important part of any combo is the first hit. But yea marvel is a game where at it's highest they try to make it so 1 hit can end their whole team, and if they flub up they have to deal with the most powerful comeback mechanic in most any game, xfactor.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey, What ever happen to Tekken X Street Fighter?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 10, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hey, What ever happen to Tekken X Street Fighter?



It wasn't really well received iirc. I think they were giving it away for free at one point on PS Vita for PS+ members but I'm not sure?

http://amzn.com/B002I0K6Q8


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 10, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It wasn't really well received iirc. I think they were giving it away for free at one point on PS Vita for PS+ members but I'm not sure?
> 
> http://amzn.com/B002I0K6Q8


what you're talking about is street fighter X tekken, which was originally not well liked, even though it was patched and much improved poeple still have a bias against it.

What impact was talking about is tekken X street fighter which is the same idea only made by the tekken poeple and using the tekken system. and the answer to that is ask namco and you may possibly get an ambiguous answer :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 10, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what you're talking about is street fighter X tekken, which was originally not well liked, even though it was patched and much improved poeple still have a bias against it.
> 
> What impact was talking about is tekken X street fighter which is the same idea only made by the tekken poeple and using the tekken system. and the answer to that is ask namco and you may possibly get an ambiguous answer :V



They probably saw all the hate for the DLC and backed away making sure they weren't part of the greed train?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 10, 2013)

right now i think they're just doing other things like the free to play tekken, and yea it's not going to come out for a while.
also it wasn't just the DLC that made poeple hate SFxT, it was also it's very slow pace which was not really hype or etnertaining to most poeple.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like they may have something planned for PS4 though - if done right that can be a big draw.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 10, 2013)

yea though there's not really much fighting game wise for the next gen right now. all that's really announced was killer instinct for xbox one.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> More dinosaurs in fighting games. They're awesome.


Jurassic Park also has a fighting game (Warpath).

Y'know one thing I never liked about fighting games then or now?  The timer.  When the objective is to KO your opponent's HP, that should be the _sole_ objective, no time pressure.

Now I _have_ lately come to understand that where quarter munchers were/are concerned the arcade owner needs some way to set a time limit on a customer's play -- without a timer, two human players could simply hog the game for who knows how long on single credits -- so the traditional 90-second timer (and best-two-of-three format) guarantees that no PVP match will last longer than a few minutes.

But when you're playing it on a console, the first thing I do is switch off the timer.

On a different note, I played me a bit of _Darkstalkers: Night Warriors_ on the PSX this week.  It's kind of interesting how closely Demitri's special moves are like Ryu's.  Especially since I've *never played Street Fighter*.  (I think I might have popped a quarter or two back in the day, but I must have gotten beaten pretty hard if I don't remember anything about it.)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 11, 2013)

well demitiri and morrigan are the shotos of that game.

Also if you are doing combos and able to land hits consistently you should generally kill before the timer. so if you don't like time running out, learn more combos or resets for damage 

The main reasons the timer is still important is it forces the person with less hp to eventually commit to something or else they will lose. other wise they could just wait a really long time for the perfect moment to land a hit, which can sometimes take a long time, it also gives the losing player the option of just zoning out all day even if they're so far behind the chip they do from zoning would take forever. The thing about time pressure is it forces someone to commit and the person forced is the one who's is behind, it would be kind of weird if the person who did better than the other person wasn't in a more advantageous position as the game went on and they kept doing better. there is still time for the person who's behind to comeback if they have a bad start but that time isn't forever. Timer pressure is important for that reason, also once again if you learn slightly better combos or at least ways to get hits then running out of time shouldn't happen as often.

another way to think of it is that without a timer no one in a match is really winning until someone is dead, cause lots of things can happen especially when someone is given infinite time.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2013)

Combos are brutal.  I remember KO'ing the bushido samurai guy with Talbain in like 10 seconds.  Round two, it went the other way just as fast.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 11, 2013)

yea dark stalkers is a very fast paced game all about rushing them down, my favorite character there is BB hood, the one human girl, who packs guns/mines/huntsmen in her basket.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea dark stalkers is a very fast paced game all about rushing them down, my favorite character there is BB hood, the one human girl, who packs guns/mines/huntsmen in her basket.


Word. Once I found out she is a charge character it was game over. For the opponent that is. I love the horror theme of that series.

Man I really *really* wish the Bloody Roar series didn't kind of suck. All the ones I played were mediocre, but what an awesome premise.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 11, 2013)

I always liked LeiLei/Hsien-ko's quirkiness in that series. Her chibi Puzzle Fighter form is adorable. But yeah I liked the moves she had in Darkstalkers

One series they need to bring back is Rival Schools/Project Justice.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea dark stalkers is a very fast paced game all about rushing them down, my favorite character there is BB hood, the one human girl, who packs guns/mines/huntsmen in her basket.



I managed to beat that robot (Huitzel?) with Demitri on the first go, primarily by spamming fireballs and his teleport-dive-kick.  Final boss Pyron was a bit harder, but I beat him down with Talbain prmiarily by spamming his jump air-to-ground tackle.

I do concede I tweaked the difficulty down a few notches, but there's no love lost between me and arcade-style fighters plus virtually no replay value in the PSX original.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 11, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> One series they need to bring back is Rival Schools/Project Justice.



i fucking love kyosuke.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2013)

So other than the fact killer instinct is going out for the xbone and no one is getting it how do others feel about it?

i really don't like how combo breakers lead to no damage coming from the hit at all. also the way the lifebar and damage works seems very odd and slightly nonsensical.
also i tend to prefer aerial based fighters.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Word. Once I found out she is a charge character it was game over. For the opponent that is. I love the horror theme of that series.
> 
> Man I really *really* wish the Bloody Roar series didn't kind of suck. All the ones I played were mediocre, but what an awesome premise.



I'd love for Bloody Roar to come back.  

Bloody Roar Primal Fury was the last game in the series I played.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 15, 2013)

i really really like skullgirls on steam, it's very smooth and feels very good. 
if you're having lagging troubles you may wanna turn of the 3d backgrounds though. it is coming out august 22nd for steam and you all should get it to at least support an indie studio that has gone through lots of trouble.
Also the way dlc characters are being done is that they will be free to get for the first 3 months and if you get them in that time you keep them, then afterwards you would pay if you were too slow to get them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;AM0BbPcSAgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=AM0BbPcSAgw[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 15, 2013)

i never got sf4 but i may get it now, sicne even though the characters are just lifted from sfxt they're characters i really like (well poison and elena). 
also there's a 5h currently unanounced character who is a character who has never been in SF game before.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd be surprised about Street Fighter 4's 23456789765432456789XX edition, but they've been doing this since SF2. What'd they change for this one? Costumes? Graphics? Add a new language? I'd pay $60 for those features!!!! O{}O

Anyway. I heard Killer Instinct One got booed to Hell at Evo. Good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd be surprised about Street Fighter 4's 23456789765432456789XX edition, but they've been doing this since SF2. What'd they change for this one? Costumes? Graphics? Add a new language? I'd pay $60 for those features!!!! O{}O


-Game gets re-balanced (again)
-Hugo, Elena, Rolento, Poison and a new guy are added into the roster.
-New costume pack for the newcomers.
-Some stages ripped from Street Fighter X Tekken.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd be surprised about Street Fighter 4's 23456789765432456789XX edition, but they've been doing this since SF2. What'd they change for this one? Costumes? Graphics? Add a new language? I'd pay $60 for those features!!!! O{}O



That was a really dumb statement coming from someone who has showed a decent knowledge of fighting games. you made me a little sad pachi. also all the characters would be 15 dollars total.

The main appeal to this is the balance patches. In fighting games in the slightest change in a character can me all the difference in the character and the metagame. I hope all the examples i'm about to give are not needed for you to realize how big balance patches are for a game.

From mvc3 to UMVC3 doctor doom's J.S got untechable knockdown, this one change made doctor doom not just a great assist but a super amazing character on point because of footdive into death combos.

Morrigann from mvc3 to umvc3 got overall reduced frames of time. Morridoom was never a thing in mvc and is now a huge thing in umvc3 and something that is completely opposite of the metagame in mvc3.

tron from mvc3 to umvc3 got the invincibility on her assist removed. Most poeple would think she's not even in the game anymore since she's never used anymore.

The same can be applied to SF and there updates, though i don't know the meta as much so i can't give precise examples. but if you ever watched poeple play sf arcade edition compared to arcade eidtion 2012 you will see a very huge difference in the amount of yun and yang played, as in one version is dominated by them and the other they're not really a thing seen much at all.

I would expect that comment from anyone else on this forum, but such ignorance from you pachi is just disapointing.


also poeple were booing microsoft, not killer instinct.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also all the characters would be 15 dollars total.


The whole update is $15 dollars.

 A hard would be $60(?) with free dlc costumes


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't like the notion of so-called "death combos".


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 16, 2013)

depends on the combo, also depends on the game.
if it's a death combo in a game where you have 3 characters and every character in the game can do something similar in the right circumstances than it's not bad since it requires learning the game and a fair amount of practice, no combo that long is easy and it is a feat to consistently do it. also often time there are combos that aren't death combos in and of themselves but beacuse of the situations they put you into at the end it makes it so what you do next is only a guess and  hope you live.

However if it's a ToD combo where all other characters can only do signifigantly less damage than it's a sign of poor balance which is unfortunate.

I would much rather lose to someone who death combo'd all my characters than someone who kept dropping all their combos. The person who death combo'd me knows and works hard at the game and i respect that, also i'm not really ashamed of my defense since it only took 1-3 hits for them to kill my whole team. compared to someone with short combos/drops combos is someone who doesn't work at the game or understand it at all. also it means i let them hit me a lot whole lot more times and shows that i also am a weak player. It would be so insulting if they did it out of some sort of "honor". there is nothing honorable about hindering someones progress towards getting better and making them look foolish. also most of those poeple with "honor" tend to not be above insulting others and being sore losers or sore winners, which is very deviod of honor also.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree that if I got nailed for a TOD combo once in a large while I'd be completely dumbfounded, but willing to accept (or at least dismiss) it as a single incident.  But if stuff like that starts happening too often too easily, there's something wrong with the game.

Like snaking in MKDS.  From a technical perspective it is a difficult technique, but its effect compared to the rest of the game was absolutely *massive*.  Snake vs. snake races were actually as fun as normal racing.  It was just the races where only one or two players were snaking and everyone else just couldn't keep up that ruined it.

As for the whole thing about "honor", I sort of disagree.  I find I tend to mirror my opponents:  If they're playing casual then so do I; if they're playing for the kill then I'll definitely go all I-am-not-left-handed* on them.  Sure, it means I may take an occasional loss because I chose not to reveal my A-game in time, but that's my choice to make.




(* - ...I actually AM left handed, but I won't ruin a Princess Bride reference.)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 17, 2013)

eh like i said it depends on the game, some fighting games are combo heavy and some are not, learning those combos is important part of most any game, also i find it fun to find combos and learn them it gives a lot of single player replay-ability for a fighting game. also i don't really consider combos that kill 1 character ToD combos cause you still have two other characters and xfactor, so it's a minimum of 3 strikes you're out. also it's important that the combo is practicle and that you can land the first hit of it and convert to the combo. also games with huge combo systems can lead to some seriously great looking combos or mean combos (like ones where you have time to tea bag in the middle of your combo and then continue the combo). also combos are an important part of most any fighting game and every game is made with the intention of those combos being important.
The alternative is zoning which can also work but is very different from trying to land combos. zoning means you have to get a whole bunch more reads on the opponent and have to make sure you can't be opened up near as much, but it's generally safer and doesn't involve learning near as many combos.

However some games have imbalance in who can do how much damage and how easy or hard it is for them to get hits.

Also when it comes to playing people who are much worse than me, i will try out something new or something i'm bad at. also i do always try to help people get better at games.
I'm not the greatest at taking losses in the sense that i always want more matches, though depending on the reason for losing it's not really something i get mad at.


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 17, 2013)

I play Tekken 6 (and Revolution), SSF4A, King of Fighters XIII, Marvel vs. Capcom 2, Blaze Blue, and Bloody Roar two _all_ the time. Marvel vs. Capcom 3 (infinite combo spam to win, got bored after two weeks), Virtua Fighter(horrible game) and Playstation All Stars I dont play because of various reasons that cause people to be invincible and win without trying.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 17, 2013)

what about MSS in mvc2?

both have touch of death combos , but at least everyone has in umvc3 them unlike mvc2 XP

blazblue i don't like cause of how radically the patches are. change a characters moves around is okay but completely change the way they play and it's a bit much, also supers tend to hate me in all aksys games except guilty gear.


----------



## indicted645 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll play pretty much anything I can get my hands on, at least to mess around with it. Mainly play the stuff on GGPO.

Also if you want to see some gnarly/hilarious ToD combos check out hokuto no ken. Still a fun game though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2013)

HNK is such a broken game X3

also capcom is thinking of rebalancing umvc3


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also capcom is thinking of rebalancing umvc3


An update, then?


----------



## Generalissimo (Jul 19, 2013)

Ryu is OP.

/thread


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 20, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> An update, then?


yep.
i hope they make it so all moves follower the damage/hitstun scale system unlike now where there are a few moves that don't and make it so combos involve fitting that move in as many times as possible.


----------



## indicted645 (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anyone here have firsthand experience with Yatagarasu? They are doing a donation drive for an update to the game, and I'm just curious if the game is any good.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 20, 2013)

i don't and i don't know how one would get first hand experince with it, but it seems interesting.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 20, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the damage/hitstun scale system, unlike now


?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 21, 2013)

the longer a combo goes the less damage and hitstun moves do. hitstun is the amount of time they're stunned after they're hit so less hitstun means moves won't combo later on.
this is a little hard to understand but you get a grasp on it later on. however for whatever reason there are a couple moves only a couple characters have that ignore this scaling.
what this means is those characters have combos with those moves that last long enough to kill anyone in the cast, or combos that put the move in as many times as they can and then some.
It's pretty dumb this exists since only a select few have it for no real good reason and it instantly makes those characters have one thing over the others, and two of the three i know of off the top of my head (virgil, zero, spencer) are considered the best characters in the game with the third being around top 10-15. it's just a really dumb thing and making exceptions for a decently complex combo system just undermines the combo system completly.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah, I see.  I agree that if a move is an exception to this then conceptually speaking it should have a low base power (which is probably the case already) but more importantly be generally impossible to combo into something else.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 21, 2013)

Generalissimo said:


> Ryu is OP.
> 
> /thread



This is a joke right?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 21, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Ah, I see.  I agree that if a move is an exception to this then conceptually speaking it should have a low base power (which is probably the case already) but more importantly be generally impossible to combo into something else.



the thing is even with low base power if the move can keep on comboing base power means little since you will keep on hitting them with it.
The easiest thing would be to just make sure every move followers the hitstun/damage decay the same way. or it could have a completly different way of making sure combos aren't infinite like the infinite detection system in skullgirls which is much simpler to understand and doesn't really have exceptions.



PastryOfApathy said:


> This is a joke right?


It's a bad one by someone who doesn't really know anything about fighting games.

EDIT: also just to move this over here since it's more fitting here than in the what are you playing now.


Stratadrake said:


> Not working. Maybe the buffer period is not long enough but there are several times when the current move has a relatively long recovery, and I just can't seem to get the timing right to chain the next one into it at all. Too slow and it's not a combo (the opponent blocks it), too fast and it just doesn't happen at all.



Yea it depends on the move, the way it generally works in umvc3 is like this:
normal moves combo into: the more powerful version of themselves (light,medium,heavy,launcher in order of weakest to strongest), special moves and meter supers.
special moves combo into supers. full long combos are made of many of these chains, the trick is ending the chains with a move that has a long enough hitstun you can start another chain. also sometimes moves will cause a groudbounce or a wallbounce, you only have one per combo of each and both you can combo off of. alos when knocked on the ground certain moves can hit them back up so you can continue your combo, these are off the ground or OTG moves. what chains and stuff your characters have idk since i don't know them but you can youtube them and find a bunch of combos ranging from bread and butter ones to show offey not really practical ones.
Also if they're popping out before your move comes out it's likely you're still doing it too slow. also most combos don't involve moves that have long recoverys, the ones that do have properties that knock them down or use and assist to cover during then. so yea try putting an assist in the combo. assists should generally help with the gap in time of recovery.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> assists should generally help with the gap in time of recovery.


In real battles, yes, but not for mission objectives.

I'm aware that most combos typically chain in order of increasing power -- that's a standard pattern in fighting games.  Which reminds me, in Gundam Battle Assault 1 the RX-78 Gundam had a fairly limited moveset and no super attacks (something they fixed in the sequel where RX-78 was non-hidden character) but you could chain its normal punches into its Beam Saber (unblockable) attack.  It was about the only mech who could do this in the game, but it got me thinking . . . WHY exactly?  I mean, the cancel is neat and all but seriously, if you land the first hit (as required for a combo) then the unblockable property of the following Beam Saber slice is totally redundant.

On a different note, I don't understand people who hate SSB for stale-move negation.  I understand the dev's reasoning for it -- more than that, I agree with it.  (Smash Balls, though, I understand the reasoning but still hate how they impact the flow of battle.)  It's a subtle way to encourage the player to mix up their fighting style with some variety ... and, to switch topics for a moment, one of my first impressions seeing Street Fighter 2 in the arcade was just _how_ could Ryu simply spam Hadoken after Hadoken?  Sure, I didn't know much about the fighting genre back in the day but even I could tell that it wasn't (for lack of a better term) realistic, my first impression of it was basically "bringing a gun to a swordfight", and the fact that specials do a small chip of damage even when blocked didn't help matters any.  Sure, given the match timer you're not _likely_ to swing the outcome of a round if the opponent keeps guarding your attacks, but there are a few edge cases where the opponent gets a KO despite the guard, and it definitely makes some characters difficult to counter....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 21, 2013)

o yea the mission objectives are pretty wonky and silly. i don't like them cause they require certain characters and assists. when i wanna use chris why would you force me to use chun-li also? hell they seem to force chun-li on your in most every single characters set of objective.

also the mindset for just hadokens is that every moment they're blocking from the other side of the screen is one less moment they are in your face killing you.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, but it kinda ties into why I agree with SSB's decision for stale-move negation.  If you're doing the same thing over and over again, you're _going to wear out_.  (Ironically, a few players discovered that at the extreme ends of SMN this can enable longer -- and thus more damaging -- combos because it reduces the knockback per hit).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 21, 2013)

yea it makes sense though what doesn't make sense about their staling mechanic is how hits on shield don't count towards the 9 stale slots.

also skullgirls is fun to learn combos in. i have a nice jump loop with double that resets into a grab and multiple points of it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it only counts successful attacks to prevent a player from simply spamming those moves into thin air just to 'unstale' whatever they really want to hit the opponent with.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 22, 2013)

it only counts the the last 9 hits on anything with a hurtbox, however shields don't count as hurtboxes which is why it doesn't stale on shield, but i feel it should and it would make more sense.


----------



## indicted645 (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally got my hands on Yatagarasu. It's pretty cool for a doujin fighter. I'm interested in how it will change with cataclysm.

Also, do you guys think it's beneficial to learn other characters in a fighting game other than your main? Obviously it's fun to learn other characters, but if you are trying to improve at a game should you just focus all your time and energy on one character, learning all of the tricks and matchups for him or take the time to learn another character expanding your knowledge on that specific character.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2013)

you need to learn the game first, and the fastest way to learn a game is stick with one character. After that i would stay stick with them for a while until you get just beyond comfortable. it is beneficial to learn other characters, but that's only way after you learn the game and one character/team.

also yatagarasu is aviable?


----------



## indicted645 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yatagarasu is available at Rice Digital currently. But when I tried to purchase it, it wouldn't take my credit card, so somebody I knew just sent me the rar.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 29, 2013)

ah that's cool, it's coming out some other way soon.
also right now i think i may make skullgirls my main game since it's the one i have the easiest access to and double is fun to use in it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;7-1uWMI7TZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-1uWMI7TZ8[/video]


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 1, 2013)

Bunnytrap said:


> Hey their im new to the FA forums but was wondering if anyone here worships the *Saikyo-style :3 ?*
> I play alot of different fighters from Tekken to virtua fighter but am currently play SSF4 ae and play all the olders from time to time .


I mained Dan until Yang came out.

I salute you, sir.


In other topics, I am quite fluent in UMvC3 as well as Street Fighter; lately I've been playing the latter much more, but I use Phoenix Wright, Frank West, and Vergil in UMvC3, while I use Yang, Dan, and T. Hawk in SSFIV:AE2k12.

I can't wait until Ultra Street Fighter 4 to come out next year.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 1, 2013)

virgil anchor makes any team good :v
i also use frank west though and i think he's a pretty good character and even in level 1 he's fine. though recently skullgirls is the main one i have been playing, along with a lot more of just other stuff in general.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 1, 2013)

I want to set up a team of Amaterasu, Dante, and Joe just so I can refer to it as Team Kamiya.

For my current team, though, I think I should swap out Dante for Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope someone gets the joke


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

Come back from hospital to see people bashing street fighter .-.


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

Dan is love Dan is life.
Why not using Shuma-gorath ? :c 
Yeah ultra ss4 seems hype can't wait for the trap an hugo to return :3


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> I mained Dan until Yang came out.
> 
> I salute you, sir.
> 
> ...




Dan is love Dan is life.
Why not using Shuma-gorath ? :c 
Yeah ultra ss4 seems hype can't wait for the trap an hugo to return :3


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> 1. Go make introduction thread
> 
> 2. No. I hate fighting games like that with a passion. So overdone and overused.



"So overdone and overused." no i refuse


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> I actually quite like the style of them. I used to have Street Fighter on the GBA when I was young but I never really understood how to do the combos and stuff.
> I much prefer Mortal Kombat~.



I Played MK as a kid and still play it from time to time but the unlimited damage combos are kinda annoying since their are so many of them 90% dmg combos :c


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I hope someone gets the joke



His name is on the tip of the tongue >_< but yes that character change was a terrible decision if this joke is about the match in mind >_<


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

And sorry for creating a thread and then leaving it out of the blue.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2013)

it's okay i kept it alive while you were off doing other things. also put all those posts into one please, the little option to the right of reply with quote allows you to put them all into one post. X3

and yea that's chris g and collusion, though it was also the other person choosing a secondary/ random character as well, which is just now an issue that the FGC is starting to deal with.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh yeah, the whole collusion nonsense.

I honestly couldn't have an opinion either way; ChrisG is... well, ChrisG and Flocker is... Flocker.


Apparently Chris got upset about the Injustice brackets and essentially lost motivation to play the game, so he said to Flocker 'Let's just mess around a little bit' and now people are saying it's collusion and everyone is getting up in arms.

I think it's just ridiculous to make such a big deal out of it.


Also, my team in UMvC3 is pure character loyalty; I love Phoenix Wright and the Ace Attorney series, I love Frank West, and I love Devil May Cry as well as Vergil; I'd pick Dante but I don't know how to convert to higher damage combos with him all that well. (Even though I'm really good at the game)


Even if Vergil was terrible, I'd still use him. It's just a shame that people think I'm a tier whore because of it.


Also, my character choices are also based on how much they relate to me as a person; Yang is actually quite an accurate representation of my personality as a whole... though I do have some Yun in me I'll admit. I'm not too much of a stickler.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't care much either. though chris g can be a pretty sore loser at times.

yea i need to work more on umvc3, all i'm working on right now is skullgirls which is fun. also i don't know how anyone could think you're tier whoring when using pheonix wright.
i really wanna make a team that takes advantage of crossover coutners into combos. crossover counters are so underutilized and it would just be fun since i keep not being able to make up my mind about a team in umvc3 X3

Also this cmv makes me wanna use chun li even though i kind of really hate her.
[video=youtube;QNhNGn6QFZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNhNGn6QFZI[/video]


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;4TjRbJI879o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TjRbJI879o[/video]


CMV I made utilizing the 2 characters glitch a while back.


Also: I wish Chun hurt more. She's so hard to use for so little reward.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2013)

that was pretty impresive, though the meter bar by the health was a tiny distracting X3 
do you normally have it like that?


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 2, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that was pretty impresive, though the meter bar by the health was a tiny distracting X3
> do you normally have it like that?


Yes, actually, I do keep it like that. Originally it was just an accident but, it really helped with my high/low game for some odd reason.


I will say, that Spencer/Dr. Strange combo was the most frustrating one to do. It took me nearly 2 hours of consistent timing.


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 3, 2013)

I Honestly think the collusion blow up was out of hand and spooky was being a lil babby sure they colluded but their was no need to blast out profanity on the stream and then let his salt ruin the stream i honestly hate the idea of people forcing me to play one character i get the whole argument of it being respectable to stick with one character but i play fighters based on gut feelings so if i want to change to a character because i feel like i want to play that character more in a match-up i don't think i should be penalized for it.

Also thoughts on evo 2013 :3 ? 
I thought Injustice was crap too much superman for me.
Smash was amazing the amount of hype built up was awesome specially Wobblez playing.
Xian deserved to win ssf4ae because he is an amazing player, daigo and infiltration this year were not upto scratch :c
UMCV was brilliant to watch the Justin wong comeback was godlike and seeing everyone raise their Wongers :3.
And i can't remember who but someone picked shuma and i got super hype.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 3, 2013)

Bunnytrap said:


> Come back from hospital to see people bashing street fighter .-.


No, It's just Street Fighter 4 we hate.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> No, It's just Street Fighter 4 we hate.


I feel that 3rd Strike is the superior game, but to be fair, it's a matter of preference. SF4 and SF3 (And the previous games) are hardly comparable at all. The only thing they really have in common is the ability to block and combos.



As for Evo2k13, I, like many other people, thought Injustice was garbage. The only hype thing about it was the last Doomsday vs. Supes fight.

Melee was the hypest one of them all minus Marvel. Everyone thought it'd be bad, but it was amazing! Thank god Nintendo let them do the stream, we would have missed out.

Marvel was... it was just beautiful; Angelic's Shuma-Gorath was amazing, everyone raising their Wongers at Justin Wong almost taking it against Flocker, the hype, the magic, it was all there. Plus Yipes commentary, that made it automatically awesome.


SFIV was eh compared to last year, though the PR Balrog v. Infiltration fight was truly amazing.


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 3, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> No, It's just Street Fighter 4 we hate.


But it's gooooooooood :c.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2013)

i prefer 3rd strike mostly cause of the cast. street fighter 4 is nice and not really a game i hate.

as for evo:
melee wasn't that hype. grand finals was just a mango curb stomp.
skullgirls was pretty awesome with tagging the whole team combos and persona 4 arena was nice.
injustice was resident sleeper, but i do hope one day poeple start trying other characters.
street fighter was interesting to watch.
i wish i was up for KoF but i was still asleep during that.
marvel was the most hype in every regard.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 3, 2013)

I can tell you 100% that the KoF finals were awesome.

Seeing as how I main Sean in Third Strike, people think I'm trolling when I play it. That just sucks.
[video=youtube;7ZRIHZcvkLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZRIHZcvkLI[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2013)

yea i'm not really good at street fighter 3 only played a bit of it i use ibuki and necro.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 3, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea i'm not really good at street fighter 3 only played a bit of it i use ibuki and necro.


I'm not too special at it myself to be honest.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2013)

the only game i could consider myself noticeable above average at is soul calibur 5, otherwise i would say i'm a decent player because of fighting game fundamentals.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 3, 2013)

Soul Calibur V is the most fun I've had in a game in ages.

Granted, Nightmare and Mitsurugi tend to be a bit braindead, but hey.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2013)

i use tira and the normal alexandrites. though tira is by far my best.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 4, 2013)

I use Raphael and Dampierre mainly. They're both great fun to play.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2013)

Bunnytrap said:


> But it's gooooooooood :c.


Shitty music
Ugly character models
Awful to meh english voices
It's not as fast or balance like 3rd strike or Super Turbo was
Every newcomer who isn't Juri is shit.
Still no Alex


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2013)

Last night I found out that Rocket Raccoon in UMVC3 can glide during his jumps, and it's the Triangle version of his "Tunnel Rat" (teleports behind opponent) I should be using more than the Square (closes distance in front of opponent) or Circle (controllable) versions.  I really lack at defense, though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

yea defense is one of the most important things in fighting games and the ability to be able to do nothing is a huge step forward in terms of progress.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2013)

Starting to get the hang of Team Aerial Combos, but I haven't been able to get any Break Aways (the window for escaping a grab seems to be short), and Advancing Guards and Crossover Counters just don't work when you're already in the middle of a kill combo.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

now that you got the hand of team arial combos learn TAC infinites 
yea but those aren't for combos those are for defense and turning defense into your offense. also advanacing gaurd are suepr important to help block cross ups and avoid certain pressure, though mashing advancing gaurd can be pretty bad.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2013)

I mean an _opponent's_ combo, as in what can you do to break out of one -- pretty much nothing, so far.  AG and CC only work if you block the hit (thus avoid falling into said combo).

I unlocked Amaterasu's ending.  Made it all the way to Galactus on one credit, but fighting him took about a dozen tries (his heralds this time were Doom and Wesker) and I definitely made some tactical blunders (Galactus having permanent super armor makes assists and some hyper combos very risky), but Lv.3 X-Factor Ammy could really go toe-to-toe with Galactus and I got within one or two hits of winning on 2-3 occasions.  Spamming her 5-hit Reflector combo basically.  Turns out Galactus's gigantic spray of lasers wasn't his ultimate attack after all, it's the one where he raises his arm and starts gathering some huge purple energy (and I failed to stop that one too).    I like how Galactus's victory quote over Amaterasu is "I am not without mercy ... you can serve as my Herald."  I also nearly finished him off with X-Factor Chun-Li on the first try, despite I'm not really trying to learn Chun-Li at this time.  Finished him off with a flourish, though -- a clean Lv.1 Hyper Combo.

Back to some more training matches.  Okay, so a Break Away is how you get out of an opponent's grab (not as easy as it sounds), but what is a Reversal or Counterhit then?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 6, 2013)

reversal is when after recovering from a combo on the ground you input some sort of invincible move to try and reverse the momentum (this is a lot more done in other games but poeple do mash on wake up in umvc3 also). counter hit is when you hit them when they where trying to hit you, your hit beat theirs. basically this also happens when the other person is mashing and you're faster than them. coutner hit doesn't mean too much in umvc3 but in other fighters it does a lot, a umvc3 example is that some moves on counterhit will cause hard knockdown (knockdown you can combo off of), instead of soft knockdown (they can get up immediatly after touching the ground). it's the same in other fighting games though most others have bigger changes.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 9, 2013)

I noticed i have a problem with jumping too much and don't really to try approach on the ground, and it kind of sucks. 
i need to change this habbit depending on the game

I just got a buddy beta key for steam, so anyone who has steam and wanna try out skullgirls till august 22nd i can give a key for. though i need to see if some of my friends may want it, if they don't you can pm me for the key and enjoy the skullgirls beta and prolly buy skullgirls when it does come out


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh gosh, Skullgirls is so freakin' fun. Filia is pretty awesome.


In the meantime: Got my Yang on a 12 game winstreak today. I'm proud.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 10, 2013)

nice i have been all over the place when it coems to online. i use solo double and i would say my win rate is about 65% which is not too bad since there are still a bunch of things i needa work on.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of activity, been practicing with a buddy.

After playing it for a while, to be honest, Skullgirls isn't the type of game I like to play. It's got a great meta and great characters and strategy, but I just don't have all that much fun playing it after a little while. It's very repetitive in many ways. I can understand why people like it though and hope it gets in EVO next year.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

yea makes sense since you seem to prefer SF4 type games. skullgirls is a very different type of pace from SF4. also how do you feel about KoF13?
I personally like most any of them, the main thrill for me is facing another person in those type of conditions. for me what makes a fighting game interesting is all the small things. 
For example a game that i really don't like playing much is mortal kombat. Same intros, same outros, and an emphasis on gore that gets boring after a while really make me not care for the game. I can't get into the personalities of the characters of that game.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, I love KOFXIII. I was always trash at it, but it was fun!


BUSTA WORUFU!


...Ahem. Anyway, I agree on the Mortal Kombat sentiment. It's fine for like 5 minutes, then it all just gets to be the same moves over and over again with just a bunch of blood and guts flying everywhere.

I don't see how that's fun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

yea i like KoF 13 a lot and have a solid enough fundamentals to beat my friend who plays it a lot when he uses his secondary team. though a lot of the characters in KoF13 i find kind of meh.

also a quick video for anyone who wants to suck less at fighting games for anyone else looking at this thread.
[video=youtube;pSt_8oI6GBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSt_8oI6GBI[/video]


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

Ah, the basics of fighting games... I remember when I was just a Focus Attacking, Sweeping Bison player... Good times.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

i think i learned my fundamentals through smash and guilty gearXX. I think guilty gear was the first game i looked up stuff to learn about. the first fighting game i got to play lots of people in though was MVC3. there was also soul calibur 4.

this video and N-otoko will always have a special place in my heart.
[video=youtube;lR9Y29Ex9f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR9Y29Ex9f8[/video]


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

Smash is a fun series. Ike is so broken though, haha


I never would have gotten to where I am without craptons of practice.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

not really since he's slow as fuck and his recovery is a bit weak.

but yea i need to be more consistent with practice. at least i can do it lots in skullgirls.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Smash is a fun series. Ike is so broken though, haha


No, it's Meta Knight that's broken.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

in all honesty meta knight i never thought of as that much better than everyone else. just noticibly the best character.

He's no SF2 akuma or petshop.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

Metaknight is really only broken if you're an expert at Brawl and if you can get over the random factors of the game. Personally I find a good Snake to be harder to fight than a good Metaknight.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 11, 2013)

brawl really isn't that random, and things are played out mostly striaght without many weird gltiches going off. compared to fighters where certain interactions can lead to very weird things. like the having two poeple on the same team at once in umvc3.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 11, 2013)

That is very true. Weirder things happen more often than not in Marvel than any other game, haha


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2013)

that's what mahvel does.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll probably end up picking up Skullgirls when it comes out for PC. I played it a bit on my friends 360 a while back and enjoyed it enough, but hardly got deep into the mechanics. It seemed tight though. Plus, it will be nice to have a fighter for PC that both I like and people actually play, considering I'm yet to find someone to play Melty Blood with. =I


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2013)

i would if i had it. melty blood is fun and i need to get it again.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 12, 2013)

I miss it. I still have the newest version, but the AI at it's hardest is beyond worthless, none of my friends really applied themselves enough, and the netplay is direct connect with hardly any outlets. I doesn't give me much incentive to get better at it, but it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> mahvel


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2013)

DerekFoxtail said:


> I miss it. I still have the newest version, but the AI at it's hardest is beyond worthless, none of my friends really applied themselves enough, and the netplay is direct connect with hardly any outlets. I doesn't give me much incentive to get better at it, but it's still one of my favorites.



yea it's a good game, doesn't ahve many ways to play others. skullgirls has GGPO however which is super awesome.

Also impact that gif is the best gif you have and will ever post.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Metaknight is really only broken if you're an expert at Brawl and if you can get over the random factors of the game. Personally I find a good Snake to be harder to fight than a good Metaknight.



I even take down really good Meta's with Rob.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 13, 2013)

like i said before metaknight isn't that good compared to other best cahracters in other games.
look at akuma in SF2 or petshop in jojo's bizzarre adventure. those are really broken characters X3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2013)

so a sequel to persona 4 arena got announced. and they seemed to have change a whole bunch of things. the two most obvious things being the two new characters from the persona 3 rooster. also every character having a shadow mode that plays different seems cool and awesome.
http://shoryuken.com/2013/08/15/new...-3-location-tests-scheduled-for-august-16-18/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so a sequel to persona 4 arena got announced. and they seemed to have change a whole bunch of things. the two most obvious things being the two new characters from the persona 3 rooster. also every character having a shadow mode that plays different seems cool and awesome.
> http://shoryuken.com/2013/08/15/new...-3-location-tests-scheduled-for-august-16-18/


Didn't Europe got the game this year?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 16, 2013)

not even sure europe got it yet, so they would either not get both or get this one. sides they didn't announce a release date so i doubt it will come over here within the next 6 months or so.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 16, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not even sure europe got it yet, so they would either not get both or get this one. sides they didn't announce a release date so i doubt it will come over here within the next 6 months or so.


They got it last May.

I wish I was lying.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 17, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so a sequel to persona 4 arena got announced. and they seemed to have change a whole bunch of things. the two most obvious things being the two new characters from the persona 3 rooster. also every character having a shadow mode that plays different seems cool and awesome.
> http://shoryuken.com/2013/08/15/new...-3-location-tests-scheduled-for-august-16-18/


They made Junpei look like Ash Ketchum.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 17, 2013)

and yukari is the pink ranger


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They made Junpei look like Ash Ketchum.










Alastair Snowpaw said:


> and yukari is the pink ranger


Don't you mean Feather man pink?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 17, 2013)

she's not a man though, and way more pink.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

I just wan't to say that the Street Fighter movie was fucking awesome.
Also that I wish up-upd-down-down-left-right-left-right-B-A-Select-Start was a combo move or whatever the fuck you call it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 17, 2013)

special move, and ivy's command grabs are the closest thing and maybe some KoF inputs from the shitty KoF games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I just wan't to say that the Street Fighter movie was fucking awesome.


Which one?



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> she's not a man though, and way more pink.


Feather Man is a show in the persona world.


Which is a nod to Gatchaman.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Which one?
> .


All of them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> All of them.


Jesus Christ.

At least you didn't watched II V.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 19, 2013)

How can anyone like The Legend of Chun Li again?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 19, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> How can anyone like The Legend of Chun Li again?


How can anyone like anything but Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie?


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 19, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> How can anyone like anything but Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie?


Good point.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so a sequel to persona 4 arena got announced. and they seemed to have change a whole bunch of things. the two most obvious things being the two new characters from the persona 3 rooster. also every character having a shadow mode that plays different seems cool and awesome.
> http://shoryuken.com/2013/08/15/new...-3-location-tests-scheduled-for-august-16-18/



Rumour also has it that 2 more characters are also in the works due to some character slots being missing; popular theories are Adachi, Dojima, Ken, and Hanako Ohtani.

Yes. Hanako is a popular theory.


I personally hope Dojima makes it in. Imagine Shadow Dojima with--



Spoiler: Persona 4 Spoilers



Dojima basically breaking down. Being unable to admit the reason he cared about his job more than Nanako was because he had a selfish desire for revenge against the man who ran over Chisato. Epic stuff happens. Dojima gets an actual persona. Dojima is now my main. Eh? Eh?

By this time, Nanako would also likely be old enough to have a Shadow Self as well.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

i would like adachi. also it would be awesome if the dog from persona 3 was one of the characters. hype dog.
also junpeis home run mechanic seems kind of interesting.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i would like adachi. also it would be awesome if the dog from persona 3 was one of the characters. hype dog.
> also junpeis home run mechanic seems kind of interesting.


That dog is the best character in Persona 3, just saying that now. Second favourite dog character from any game, right behind Amaterasu from Okami.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

it would be awesome if he was like a big badass wolf dog now.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i would like adachi. also it would be awesome if the dog from persona 3 was one of the characters. hype dog.


Totally.  If Ammy can beat down opponents in MVC3....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

though the small hitbox would also be a problem, before ammy there was petshop who was super broken in jojo's.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 19, 2013)

Rocket Raccoon has an even smaller hitbox than Ammy, but it really only protects you from the occasional projectile - basic attacks tend to be low enough to hit you regardless.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

yea depends on the game, most compensate for that. also in umvc3 there are some weird hitboxes that cause certain characters to drop out of combos, tron is the best exmaple of this since her weird one gets her out of a whole lot of combos, along with a butt ton of health she's definitly not the worst character in the game.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea depends on the game, most compensate for that. also in umvc3 there are some weird hitboxes that cause certain characters to drop out of combos, tron is the best exmaple of this since her weird one gets her out of a whole lot of combos, along with a butt ton of health she's definitly not the worst character in the game.


Honestly health doesn't even matter in UMvC3 since touch of death combos are so beaindead easy in that game. Especially since DHC's do such a ludicrous amount of damage.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2013)

true though in trons case there are a lot of combos she jsut drops out of which is the much bigger thing. also touch of death combos aren't really braindead in that game, easier than most games, but not braindead. lightning loops are not something you can do on the first try XP though there are a huge amount of touch of death combos.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> true though in trons case there are a lot of combos she jsut drops out of which is the much bigger thing. also touch of death combos aren't really braindead in that game, easier than most games, but not braindead. lightning loops are not something you can do on the first try XP though there are a huge amount of touch of death combos.



Well no one plays Tron anymore so it's like whatever. Still, loops aren't really that difficult if you actually practice (which you kinda should be doing if you want to be good). Even then the execution required to ToD in Marvel 3 is like non-existent compared to similar games like Marvel 2 and Skullgirls. Seriously compare the difficulty in performing a ToD combo in like Skullgirls or Marvel 2 to UMvC3, it's like night and day.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;QHw368JAxr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHw368JAxr4[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 20, 2013)

well cause of the updates and the undizzy system in skullgirls is literally impossible to do ToD combos anymore.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well cause of the updates and the undizzy system in skullgirls is literally impossible to do ToD combos anymore.



But that's wrong though.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well no one plays Tron anymore so it's like whatever.


Abegen uses Tron... and quite well.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Abegen uses Tron... and quite well.



How much you wanna bet he has Doom/Vergil or some other top-tier crap backing him up for when Tron gets mixed up to hell and back?


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> How much you wanna bet he has Doom/Vergil or some other top-tier crap backing him up for when Tron gets mixed up to hell and back?


He actually uses Tron/Thor/She-Hulk.

[video=youtube;a-CCZ6kdBwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-CCZ6kdBwk[/video]

Check it out.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 20, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But that's wrong though.


that's before the undizzy system came into place. 
[video=youtube;KhmgzGfXefs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhmgzGfXefs&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUZawo_y5IkF39BEd4EBE9Kw[/video]
notice the numbers next to the combo stage, that's the undizzy ssytem, i'm not fully sure how it works but i know it cuts combo length enough for no ToDs.

also about abegen, he doesn't use either of those.

edit: just noticed magatos video prolly better than mine for abegen.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's before the undizzy system came into place.
> [_Video_]
> notice the numbers next to the combo stage, that's the undizzy ssytem, i'm not fully sure how it works but i know it cuts combo length enough for no ToDs.



Whoops, my bad didn't check the time stamp on it. Still, people *will *find a way around it mark my words. You'll be seeing Filia's and MF's busting out ToD's soon enough. 

@Migoto 
Dude's actually legit, maybe there's hope for this game after all? Oh who am I kidding he'd probably get bodied in tourney since he's playing characters that aren't top-tier.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 20, 2013)

he has done decently in tourneys same with kane blue river, who uses hulk, haggar, sentinel. 
also 3rd place at evo was wolverine, dormammu, shuma. 
Keep in mind that america is also lazy when it comes to trying new characters even if they're better, this has been a thing for a long time.

and the way around ips and undizzy right now is to do lots of resets in your combo.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 20, 2013)

I wish I had someone to play with locally. Every other week at a meet in Fort Worth is kinda hard to do with no car, haha


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> he has done decently in tourneys same with kane blue river, who uses hulk, haggar, sentinel.
> also 3rd place at evo was wolverine, dormammu, shuma.
> Keep in mind that america is also lazy when it comes to trying new characters even if they're better, this has been a thing for a long time.



Wolverine and Dorm are still really good though, with Shuma bringing in a surprise factor since who the hell practices against a Shuma? Although the thing with America is true though, even if the meta for UMvC3 is seemingly pretty damn stagnant as far as characters are concerned and any new characters that do well tend to revert to flavor of the month status.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 20, 2013)

a bit though at the same time there are characters like C.viper, who is most definitally a top tier character who don't really get used a lot and thus fall behind the overused easy top tier.

In other news divekick came out today and anyone who likes fighting games should get it since it's the essense of fighting games, in that it's all about spacing, mindgames and reading the other person. also its only 10 dollars. along with that everyone has multiple victory quotes so it has more value at least for me than mortal kombat XP


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't wait to get Divekick. Markman gonna be my main.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

Divekick looks pretty fun. Probably pick it up when it inevitably goes on sale.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2013)

10 dollars is pretty darn cheap. also one of the characters says "dolla dolla bill, yall."


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 21, 2013)

Jebailey is best Divekick character.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2013)

doctor shoals is my favorite. 
also the idea of using the yolo gem on jebailey doesn't seeem too bad since his head stays regular size.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 21, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> doctor shoals is my favorite.
> also the idea of using the yolo gem on jebailey doesn't seeem too bad since his head stays regular size.


Agreed.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2013)

surprised you don't use dive though sicne he's basically yang without roller blades and a math student XP


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 22, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> surprised you don't use dive though sicne he's basically yang without roller blades and a math student XP


When I'm not playing Street Fighter, I play the low tier characters. I used to main Dan, still main Sean in 3rd Strike. Yang is just special to me in SFIV for some reason.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

ROFL!!!

[video=youtube;pUxFr1JN7YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUxFr1JN7YY[/video]

This is gonna flop soooooooooooo hard.
Nice selling point. "You don't have to be in shape to play this game". 
Because I've needed to be in shape to play ANY game in my entire life.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;pUxFr1JN7YY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUxFr1JN7YY[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 23, 2013)

god motion control fighting games sound like such a bad idea.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 23, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> god motion control fighting games sound like such a bad idea.



Hey if the Wii has taught us anything, it's that games that prompt us to flail around like idiots for extended periods of time are foolproof.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> god motion control fighting games sound like such a bad idea.



Depends.  Playing _Punch Out_ with the Wii Remote is a great way to relieve stress.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 23, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> god motion control fighting games sound like such a bad idea.


Yeah, I have no idea what possesses people to think these will sell well and be a good game in general.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> Yeah, I have no idea what possesses people to think these will sell well and be a good game in general.



Isn't this the second attempt at something like this?
Kinect games suck period. There isn't a SINGLE good title for the current model. I don't even like The Wii Remote.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone else playing Divekick? I had seen someone play it on a stream, thought about trying it out myself


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 23, 2013)

i do, we could play it if you want. the way you play others is you make a private lobby and those on yoru friends list will be the only ones who can see it. Also it's definitally worth a try. everyone who tried it said it's surprisingly fun and the only poeple who really dislike the games are the ones who haven't given it a chance.
i use dr shoals.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 23, 2013)

YOU HAVE ANGERED SHOALS! *Foot Dive Headshot*


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Kinect games suck period. There isn't a SINGLE good title for the current model.


Sesame Street Once Upon a Monster, mother fucker.

No seriously that's the best one.  Actually not too bad a game.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;wQDirnOJtuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQDirnOJtuc[/video]

So I made a thing. I'm (not very) proud of it.

This is what 5 hours of boredom does to you, friends.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 24, 2013)

o that was odd, maybe you could expand on it with full combos or something.

also it bugs me when videos that are called "X and Y character synergy" are only combos with those to and nothing else.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 24, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o that was odd, maybe you could expand on it with full combos or something.
> 
> also it bugs me when videos that are called "X and Y character synergy" are only combos with those to and nothing else.


I was planning on it, eventually. I usually only make that kinda stuff when I'm bored.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 25, 2013)

everyone seems to be surprised at how good a two button fighter can be X3


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 25, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> everyone seems to be surprised at how good a two button fighter can be X3


There is seriously nothing like Divekick out there.

It's such an amazingly addictive, yet simple game...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> There is seriously nothing like Divekick out there.
> 
> It's such an amazingly addictive, yet simple game...


Breakers?????????????????


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> everyone seems to be surprised at how good a two button fighter can be X3



Well in a genre that is to your average person all about being as crazy flashy and combo-y as possible having anything less seems so barren. 

In other news, Skullgirls is dope.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 25, 2013)

yes it is an i would be willing to play you on steam, i haven't played it enough recently.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yes it is an i would be willing to play you on steam, i haven't played it enough recently.



It's a little on the late side for me, also my Valentine sucks so you'd probably body me. I can PM you my Steam Profile though if you want.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 26, 2013)

gamesandgoodies is my steam and i'm willing play anyone in divekick or skullgirls.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2013)

http://nicoviewer.net/sm7372589


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 27, 2013)

Guys. I just beat PR Balrog.

I am so hype right now. Someone please slap me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 27, 2013)

nah you deserve the hype, hopefully you can get out to actual tourneys. i need to go to places and suck less at fighting games. or at least have dedication to suck less.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 27, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> nah you deserve the hype, hopefully you can get out to actual tourneys. i need to go to places and suck less at fighting games. or at least have dedication to suck less.


If I lived in Mass I'd help you out for sure. Unfortunately Texas is a ways away, haha

It just needs dedication, and it is hard, not gonna lie there. I've had my share of 'omfg I'm done' moments with Marvel/Street Fighter (Mainly the latter) and it didn't take me three days to get there. More like 3 years.

Still hella hype though, lol

I feel bad for feeling good that I won against THE PR Balrog. Aghhh


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> gamesandgoodies is my steam and i'm willing play anyone in divekick or skullgirls.



Been trying to decide when to buy Skullgirls since it's on PS3 and PC and I'm trying to figure out where I'd get the better deal. On PSN sometimes they do discounts, and I know if it hangs around Steam long enough there's a discount there (it's because I intend to buy it for both systems but ...waiting for a discount on one so I'm not hit as hard with double paying).


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 27, 2013)

it's not so much moments of "omfg i'm done" more so moments of "eh there's something else i feel like playing". the hardest part isn't losing it's being dedicated to keep on playing also having so many poeple around me to play games with and none of them to play fighting games with is kind of a suckyness.

also steam is the better one since they patch the game frequently and currently have the ninth character out, who if you get before november 11th is free after that she's 5 dollars. along with this i think the pc version will be able to try out characters they're working on as they're working on them. though if you don't have a controller for your pc that may be a problem. if you wait for a discount odds are you would have to pay to get the extra characters. if you get it now on steam get squiggly also.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 27, 2013)

Well I definitely get the 'Something else I feel like playing' feel a lot too, for sure.

Just wish you had a scene. Everyone needs one, to be honest.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 27, 2013)

I've got a copy of Divekick to give away. Anyone want it? First come first serve as they say.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 29, 2013)

i should take the time to figure out drive mode and supers in KoF13. right now i'm just using pure fundamentals.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 29, 2013)

KoF is amazingly difficult for me to play now, for some reason...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 29, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> KoF is amazingly difficult for me to play now, for some reason...



So wait are you saying you want to play KoF but your execution is shot? Good thing SNK has a KoF MOBA now!


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 29, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So wait are you saying you want to play KoF but your execution is shot? Good thing SNK has a KoF MOBA now!


I heard. I cried.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 29, 2013)

i saw it and it is so blatant of a LoL clone the skill lines are the exact same thing as LoL.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 31, 2013)

so has anyone gotten skullgirls and or wants to play me? no one from here has sent me anything yet X3
gamesandgoodies is my steam so add me and we can play.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 1, 2013)

Aw hell, I'll add you even though I won't be playing Skullgirls much, if at all.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 4, 2013)

bleh i still need to deal with consistently playing.
also how do you feel about the mindsets that call anything "cheap" whenever i hear that i just immediatly lose some respect and wanna tell them they're wrong and lazy.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 5, 2013)

I very greatly dislike it when people say stuff is Cheap. 95% of the time, there are ways around it, unless the opponent is using Vergil or Cammy. Then it's kinda braindead.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anyone played Chaos Code, and how is it?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Has anyone played Chaos Code, and how is it?



It's the best game ever...because I made it. Buy it and support a great cause.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Has anyone played Chaos Code, and how is it?


no but you could always look up gameplay of it since it's been arcades in japan for 2 years.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone played Divekick?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 6, 2013)

yep it's a good game that you will have more fun with than you expect. also you can add me on steam to play if you wanna, same for skullgirls.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 9, 2013)

So I was playing Persona 4 Arena earlier today (I'm actually a huge persona nut) and I managed to get a 14 win streak with Kanji.

Fun fun.

Also, did anyone see Ryan Hart in that Brazilian tourney the other day? Hype stuff.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 9, 2013)

nah i haven't been watchign near enough streams recently.
a new guilty gear Xrd trialer came out
[video=youtube;fFZ9xgjTPyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFZ9xgjTPyM[/video]
confirmed realease for ps3 and ps4 along with confirming axl-low and ino.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 12, 2013)

Knowing my experience with the Guilty Gear series, it's probably just gonna be me using a helluva lot of Ky. Ooooh boy, Mr. Boy in Blue <3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 14, 2013)

just spent the evening playing skullgirls offline with others and it was lots of fun.


----------



## Gruenesleeves (Sep 14, 2013)

Anyone up for some AE on XBL? I'm fucking terrible, but send me a message on the main site (I don't use the forums much). Looking forward to some friendly matches.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 15, 2013)

i don't play on xbox live really much so sowwi, migato may though.
i played jojo's for the first time this friday and it may be a bit slow feeling but it's still really fun, partially cause of all the bizarre characters, funny valentine is my favorite.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

I am sorely disappointed that ChrisG won both TFC tournaments for SSFIVAE and UMvC3.

Ugh.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 18, 2013)

i'm deciding on using parasoul and double as a team, it opens a lot more options but at the same time i barly know parasoul so a lot of those options are just going to be medicore.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 18, 2013)

Best get to the lab, eh?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 19, 2013)

having an invincible assit is really nice and a good tool but at the same time it's also a character i have no idea how to use X3
also at least i have some semblance of smart play with two characters and don't just do raw tags, i always try to DHC or stunt double them in.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 19, 2013)

I only hard tag in Marvel in case of emergencies.

e.g. DANTE PLEASE STOP PRESSURING ME SHIT ;A;


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 19, 2013)

jojo's is confirmed for coming to america which i'm really excited for since i like the game. 
http://shoryuken.com/2013/09/19/joj...star-battle-heading-to-north-america-in-2014/


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 19, 2013)

I heard, that's pretty damn amazing considering how everyone thought it wouldn't be possible because of the copyright nonsense. Right on!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 19, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> jojo's is confirmed for coming to america which i'm really excited for since i like the game.
> http://shoryuken.com/2013/09/19/joj...star-battle-heading-to-north-america-in-2014/



This fills me with the happiness of a thousand ripples. Choke on a dick Prince.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 19, 2013)

yea i'm really hype and happy for this also sine i got to play it it's pretty damn fun.
Funny valentine <3


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 19, 2013)

I personally need some of dat Iggy action, with a little side of Joseph AKA best Jojo.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 20, 2013)

The fact that it's coming to the states is something that still boggles me. I wonder what they're gonna do about the Copyright stuff...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 22, 2013)

if they confirmed it they're already got it covered i think


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm more concerned as to what they mean by "got it covered". I mean I'm gonna be pretty pissed if I have to start calling stands "Non copyright infringing hot vegetable" or "Fornication gun".


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 24, 2013)

well only time will tell what happens. 

In other fighting game stuff i'm still practicing skullgirls. i suck so much more when using a team, like even the character i know just falls apart.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 25, 2013)

What are y'alls favorite arcade Street Fighter games? I've been playing every fighting game but Street Fighter and I want to break into it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 25, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> What are y'alls favorite arcade Street Fighter games? I've been playing every fighting game but Street Fighter and I want to break into it.


Super Turbo, 3rd Strike and Alpha 2.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 28, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> What are y'alls favorite arcade Street Fighter games? I've been playing every fighting game but Street Fighter and I want to break into it.


3rd strike cause it feels the least like street fighter. also CVS2 is fun as well.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2013)

I picked up Persona 4 Arena today at a GameStop.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 29, 2013)

they already confirmed the sequel for it:
[video=youtube;2Toe2yX7nqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2Toe2yX7nqU[/video]

The official name is Persona 4 The Ultimax Ultra Suplex Hold. 
http://p-atlus.jp/p4u2/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 29, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> jojo's is confirmed for coming to america which i'm really excited for since i like the game.
> http://shoryuken.com/2013/09/19/joj...star-battle-heading-to-north-america-in-2014/


enjoy your 30fps


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 30, 2013)

That new guy looks to be interesting; has a very villanous eye/hair colour scheme.  I wonder how he'll fit in?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 30, 2013)

I hate the new guy soley cause he's in place of so many possible persona characters who already exist.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 30, 2013)

No dog from Persona 3?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 30, 2013)

well there's still room for a couple more but there are so many pesona 3 characters they could have done instead and even some persona 4 characters.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 30, 2013)

Well the rumour was 4 new characters, considering how there are 4 empty slots in the beta cabinets they had; so Ken is still a possibility.

Also Doge <3


----------



## Migoto Da (Oct 4, 2013)

Found some anti-Phoenix tech with Phoenix Wright.

Hoohoo.
[video=youtube;GJldF-NJ6fI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJldF-NJ6fI[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 5, 2013)

frank wests anti pheonix tech is the most hype of the anti-pheonix tech.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone heard of Waku Waku 7?






It's this reeaallly goofy Sunsoft arcade fighter. It's funny because the characters all parody typical japanese character cliches. There's the brooding, effeminate, longhaired swordsman. A bunny eared genki girl. A complete parody of My Neighbor Totoro. It's a pretty fun game. The only bad thing about it is the unholy AI in higher levels.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 7, 2013)

so i got to play choas code recently and it's pretty damn fun, catherine is a halarious wierd and fun character. also choosing two extra moves is kind of cool.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Waku Waku 7?


Muh nigga.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2013)

Hnnng, why does the goggles kid wear such short shorts?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Hnnng, why does the goggles kid wear such short shorts?


THEY'RE CALLED BIKE SHORTS.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 9, 2013)

Who wears short shorts?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 9, 2013)

That's a good question i can't think of that many wearing short shorts in fighting games X3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Who wears short shorts?





Alastair Snowpaw said:


> That's a good question i can't think of that many wearing short shorts in fighting games X3





Imperial Impact said:


> THEY'RE CALLED BIKE SHORTS.


.


----------



## Migoto Da (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm done with SFIV for a while. Too many Ken players out there. I feel like I have to play braindead in order to avoid being scrubbed out half the time.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

I wish there were more mecha fighting games like Virtual On. It's been really hard to find VO Cyber Troopers, or at least a robot fighter just as good as it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I wish there were more mecha fighting games like Virtual On. It's been really hard to find VO Cyber Troopers, or at least a robot fighter just as good as it.


[video=youtube;wbHXLJFUOiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbHXLJFUOiA[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Was it ever released in North America?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Was it ever released in North America?


No.

1. Licensing
2. 4/7 playable characters shows wasn't release in North America.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 14, 2013)

Then I'm even happier to be an animation student, which tends to lead to working in games.

I'll get to make my own mecha vs. fighter.


----------



## Migoto Da (Oct 27, 2013)

So, new news on USFIV. Red Focus and two ultras, supposedly also delayed wakeup. Is this enough to change the entire way SSFIV is played to make it a different game? Is this change enough to make it a new game rather than a shameless expansion?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

Any news on Street Fighter Alpha 2 HD yet?????????????????


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Any news on Street Fighter Alpha 2 HD yet?????????????????



With Capcom being almost completely broke you can be happy if they ever make any sort of new Street Fighter game in the future X3 They don't even have the money to port a version of Street Fighter 4 to next gen consoles afterall!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> With Capcom being almost completely broke you can be happy if they ever make any sort of new Street Fighter game in the future X3 They don't even have the money to port a version of Street Fighter 4 to next gen consoles afterall!


Oh, Who cares about SF4 anyways.

I just want my Alpha 2 HD.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> With Capcom being almost completely broke you can be happy if they ever make any sort of new Street Fighter game in the future X3 They don't even have the money to port a version of Street Fighter 4 to next gen consoles afterall!


They are kind of making ultra street fighter 4 right now


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

And Iron Galaxy Studios makes the HD games, Capcom publishes them.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2013)

like HD divekick :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 4, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> like HD divekick :v


when did Capcom published that?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 4, 2013)

capcom didn't that is an iron galaxy game though


----------



## Migoto Da (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;UKjaWl_UbCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjaWl_UbCc[/video]

Hype


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 4, 2013)

So the English Jojo trailer came out. Wow is it terrible. 

[video=youtube;cgQ_c8ybYK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgQ_c8ybYK4[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 5, 2013)

that jojo trailer is really bad since it's just the japanese trailers without all the voices and character themes put in.
at least the gameplay of guilty gear looks fucking amazing, especially the intro and victory things.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;SKCRn1j3DE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKCRn1j3DE0[/video]


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 8, 2013)

Did somebody say fightan?

[video=youtube;7dwfMkCg36U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwfMkCg36U[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm at this shitty impasse. Maybe someone has some advice. 

I'm trying to become competitive in fighting games. Right now, Skullgirls. Now I know that the only way to improve is to fight other humans. BUT in order to improve I'm going to have mad losses. I don't want to rack up losses online, but I have no one to play with locally. Should I just suffer as many losses online as it takes?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 21, 2013)

Well first you should come up with some basic stuff in training mode.
basically a combo you can do that is:
consistent, one you can get off most any hit or throw, decent damage, and most importantly one you can end at many parts in it to do resets for more damage.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Well first you should come up with some basic stuff in training mode.
> basically a combo you can do that is:
> consistent, one you can get off most any hit or throw, decent damage, and most importantly one you can end at many parts in it to do resets for more damage.


I know that much. I'd say I'm proficient in most fighting games just because I play them so much, but I need to get into the competetive scene which involves putting those basics into practical use.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Learn combos you can do consistently
2. Fight other people over the internet

You're gonna lose a lot, and it's pretty unavoidable since really the only way to get better is to play other people as training mode can only do so much. However so long as you're reflecting after every loss and actively attempting to improve you should be fine. Also check out the local fighting game scene if you want to really get into it over here. Another place to check out for Skullgirls-related info is Skullheart which is filled with plenty of guides and info and such.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks y'all. I think I'm just going to dive in an do my best. Learn from every loss like I did with Brawl.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 21, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Any news on Street Fighter Alpha 2 HD yet?????????????????


.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 21, 2013)

Also if you're in boston and can drive there is definitally a scene in new england though i kind of lost my ride to it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also if you're in boston and can drive there is definitally a scene in new england though i kind of lost my ride to it.


Totally. Maybe once I get a couple hundred wins under my belt


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 21, 2013)

you should go before then since it's only a few poeple and it would help a lot faster than online wins.
Even against the great player in our little scene it would get you to learn a lot.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 22, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you should go before then since it's only a few poeple and it would help a lot faster than online wins.
> Even against the great player in our little scene it would get you to learn a lot.


Word. It's really the only way to improve.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 24, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Word. It's really the only way to improve.


But yea you should go offline if you're able to since we would also have a chance of meeting up there, though i lost my ride there so it will be hard for me.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 24, 2013)

Hate to break up the conversation, but I was wondering if anyone plays Capcom vs SNK 2. It seems to be the dark horse of capcom's fighting games, since everyone I've played it with thought it was awesome. Granted, I still haven't unlocked the boss characters yet, but I do have custom grooves unlocked. Play it on the GC though, so I haven't practived roll canceling yet.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a good and fun game which should get a HD release, i played it a bit. I used A groove  king, kyo, and cammy or vega. 
Also recently i have been playing blazblue chrono phantasma which is pretty darn fun and it's good that there are english voices in the options menu thing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 24, 2013)

Naturally, I would like to see a Darkstalkers IV, but considering Capcom's very recent history, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 24, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Naturally, I would like to see a Darkstalkers IV, but considering Capcom's very recent history, I'm not holding my breath.



I like to think of DSIV in the same way we (used to) think about Duke Nukem Forever, it's something that's best left unrealized since whatever eventually comes put is probably gonna be shit.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 24, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I like to think of DSIV in the same way we (used to) think about Duke Nukem Forever, it's something that's best left unrealized since whatever eventually comes put is probably gonna be shit.


 With Capcom's new policies, I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 24, 2013)

Also most all the poeple who worked on the old darkstalekrs moved to different companies, i'm pretty sure at least some when to aksys.
also a new trailer for persona 4: The Ultimax ultra suplex hold came out and at the very end teases the next character:
[video=youtube;Zqmnp2wZRU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqmnp2wZRU4[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm noticing trends in Skullgirls online. There are three different types of fights for me.

1. "*Wow this person is really bad*" - I use my worst approaches and still come out on top.
2. "*Hmm. Alright, pretty good.*" - The opponent is on my level or a bit better. If I lose I understand exactly why and how to improve.
3. "*WELP!*" - Fight begins. Opponent gets me into a combo that lasts the entire match. _MAYBE_ I land a single hit. 

I'm totes improving though. It's pretty natural. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm noticing trends in Skullgirls online. There are three different types of fights for me.
> 
> 1. "*Wow this person is really bad*" - I use my worst approaches and still come out on top.
> 2. "*Hmm. Alright, pretty good.*" - The opponent is on my level or a bit better. If I lose I understand exactly why and how to improve.
> ...


It's generally not one combo they put you in, they just keep reseting you. One thing to help is always hold to block, though sometimes they will cross you up (or under  )or throw you, but holding block always will help you a fair amount against a lot of resets, also don't mash cause good players have burst baits.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 29, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> It's generally not one combo they put you in, they just keep reseting you. One thing to help is always hold to block, though sometimes they will cross you up (or under  )or throw you, but holding block always will help you a fair amount against a lot of resets, also don't mash cause good players have burst baits.


Right, but it feels like one long combo. The basic problem is that I get in it and cannot get out. I'll figure it out with time :-]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Right, but it feels like one long combo. The basic problem is that I get in it and cannot get out. I'll figure it out with time :-]



also if you do get the block make sure to push block as soon as you can, you could also mash a super when you feel it's appropriate.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

What is fighting tournament protocol for a Double KO?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 30, 2013)

depends on the game, most games tend to have something already in place for them, generally they the game will count the round as a win for niether side so they need to play another round for the match to be decieded. The only tournament game without rands in matches would be ultimate marvel versus capcom 3, and a double KO almost never happens in that. But when they do happen i think it's just replayed. Ofcourse i imagine most poeple don't know since double KOs are something that happens maybe once in a million matches and even less so in a game without rounds per matches.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

lol

[video=youtube;fkz98HwWJmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkz98HwWJmU[/video]

GG Capcom. Welcome to irrelevancy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Welcome to irrelevancy.


Rest in poop, Capcpom.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Much as I laugh, it's painful. They made some great games. At least they pushed out one last and great 1942 this gen. 

GOOD Capcom will definitely be missed.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> GOOD Capcom will definitely be missed.


So missed. They were the kings. Viewtiful Joe. Street Fighter. Battle Circuit. *Megaman
*


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So missed. They were the kings. Viewtiful Joe. Street Fighter. Battle Circuit. *Megaman
> *



Don't forget fugging Mars Matrix and Eco Fighters. Well, I'm done with this topic. I might go dig up that Capcom thread I made previously when they started failing miserably. 

Until then, I ordered a 360 controller for my PC. Gonna play Skullgirls when it gets here. My duo was Valentine and Filia when I played on console.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't forget fugging Mars Matrix and Eco Fighters. Well, I'm done with this topic. I might go dig up that Capcom thread I made previously when they started failing miserably.
> 
> Until then, I ordered a 360 controller for my PC. Gonna play Skullgirls when it gets here. My duo was Valentine and Filia when I played on console.


Can't wait to fight you up. And Alastair. And JiJi now too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm probably not gonna take this game seriously to be honest. Just for fun. Smash Bros already has my attention. Taking one fighter seriously is enough for me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm probably not gonna take this game seriously to be honest. Just for fun. Smash Bros already has my attention. Taking one fighter seriously is enough for me.


So you'll be a stepping stone? No big deal :V

#trash talk


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Can't wait to fight you up. And Alastair. And JiJi now too.


Tomorrow i will be able to play for a bit in the afternoon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So missed. They were the kings. Viewtiful Joe. Street Fighter.  *Megaman*


Oh, I agre- 


benignBiotic said:


> Battle Circuit.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh, I agre-


It's *so* good. I wish my friends could appreciate it beat 'em ups.

I fought Ji-ji just now and whooped his honkey ass. Which is understandable because he's brand new and I've been playing non-stop for three weeks :-/


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 17, 2014)

So Skullgirls: Encore came out on PSN, and I gotta say, the new changes to the system, along with Squiggly, make the game a lot more fun than it was before.

Hopefully with Big Band coming in March the game will be reinvigorated with players. I may start playing it then.

Also, Killer Instinct is fantastic. I just wish it wasn't on a 500 dollar console only.


Anyone else no longer hype for USF4? They keep killing it with all this beating around the bush 5th character nonsense.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 18, 2014)

yea they ahve waited a bit too long on the 5th character.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 18, 2014)

I just hope she plays good and doesn't turn into AE Yun on release.

I still plan on maining Yang after the game hits, even if I'm called a tier whore afterwards.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2014)

The 5th character is Alex.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 18, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> The 5th character is Alex.


I'm hoping so, but I severely doubt it. Alex would be nice though.

I'm seriously hoping that, against all odds, they add Q, Remy, Sean, Oro, and Urien along with Alex. Knowing Capcom, they'll just release a half-assed 5th character on her own, but still.

I'd main Sean all day erday


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 18, 2014)

they said before that they new character they were adding hasn't been in a fighting game yet, idk if they retracted taht statement though.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the 5th character will be Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think the 5th character will be Wii Fit Trainer.


Oh lord. That'd be... interesting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think the 5th character will be Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 24, 2014)

So the 5th character will be revealed at Final Round, that much is for sure, so, mid-to-late March.

I'm prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## Memanruler (Mar 6, 2014)

Huh, didn't expect there to be an actual Fighting Game thread of FA.

Glad there is.

As for the games I play, I'm actually deep in the fighting game community, so I play the majority of fighters I can get my hands on.  Currently, I play Super Street Fighter IV AE v.2012, Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3, King of Fighters XIII, BlazBlue Continuum Shift EXTEND, Skullgirls, Persona 4 Arena, Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike, Street Fighter x Tekken.  I'm hoping to get into Vitrua Fighter 5 and DOA5 by the time I get a PS3.

So, yeah, there is that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome what region are you in? I starting going to local friday events in my region, though not on enougn of a consistent basis D:


----------



## Memanruler (Mar 6, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Awesome what region are you in? I starting going to local friday events in my region, though not on enougn of a consistent basis D:




Utah, the single state in the mid-west that doesn't play fighting games.

As a result, online warrior status.


----------



## Migoto Da (Mar 27, 2014)

1. Oh boy, Decapre is the 5th character. Wheeeeee...

2. I need a PS3 and I need BlazBlue CP dammit. I need to main Terumi and Makoto, stat.


----------



## Memanruler (Mar 29, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> 1. Oh boy, Decapre is the 5th character. Wheeeeee...
> 
> 2. I need a PS3 and I need BlazBlue CP dammit. I need to main Terumi and Makoto, stat.



Decrapre.

Also, it's all about Amea and Kokonoe.  LET'S GO BLOCKSTRINGS.


----------



## Migoto Da (Mar 30, 2014)

Brokonoe Kappa


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 30, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> Brokonoe Kappa



That reminds me, did they gut her stupid ass yet?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 30, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> Brokonoe Kappa


???????????


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 30, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> ???????????


BEHOLD! THE BALANCE!

 (although in all fairness it's not a _true_ infinite and there are some ways to break out of it, it's just that there's also 1001 ways for her to kill you in 2 seconds assuming she hasn't been nerfed yet)


----------



## Migoto Da (Mar 30, 2014)

Kokonoe is getting nerfed in the patch that's coming up.


Meanwhile, Terumi is getting buffed like crazy while being made slightly less safe, which I'm okay with. Maybe this'll push him into upper mid instead of bottom tier.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 1, 2014)

new skullgirls character: 
[video=youtube;IXN5yr4dGIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=IXN5yr4dGIc[/video]

She;'s really fun to play.


----------



## Memanruler (Apr 4, 2014)

If Filia gets a clone character, why can't Peacock?!

You know what, EVERY CHARACTER IN SG SHOULD HAVE A CLONE.

A-and, THOSE CLONES SHOULD HAVE CLONES!

AND ALL OF THEM KEEPAWAY, LIKE PEACOCK!

THEN I'LL NEVER BE BAD AT SG AGAIN!


----------



## Migoto Da (Apr 4, 2014)

Memanruler said:


> If Filia gets a clone character, why can't Peacock?!
> 
> You know what, EVERY CHARACTER IN SG SHOULD HAVE A CLONE.
> 
> ...


Oh, hey Meman. IMainDanHibiki on EventHubs. Kappa/



Anyway, I'm down for a Big Band clone. Punk Rock or something. All his moves are just heavy metal reskins.

I'll be here all week.


----------



## Memanruler (Apr 4, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> Oh, hey Meman. IMainDanHibiki on EventHubs. Kappa/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I noticed from your Xbox Gamertag, I remember that video with PR Balrog, but I didn't know if I should point it out or not.

Punk Rock and Penguin.  Yes, it's Attack of the Clones all over again!







Hopefully Lucas doesn't fuck this one up too.


----------



## Os (May 8, 2014)

I do like some Saikyo, though my favorite has to be the dual crane/mantis style of Gen.  If any of you are up to throw down on steam sometime, just add me! 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198041100012/


----------



## Zhanda (May 11, 2014)

So! I mainly play SSF4:AE (around 3000 PP to give you an idea) but I own most popular fighting games. I'm in the EU but generally have a good connection versus East US and Canada.

Dinasaur King on XBL, Dinasaur King or Mr Gay Dinosaur on GFWL. Or PM me your Steam/XBL tag and I'll add ya. ^^


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

[yt]c9SDaULJA4o[/yt]

PFffffff


----------



## Awzee (Jun 9, 2014)

I've always been big on Mortal Kombat and Soul Calibur, but I suck at that kind of game, only fighting game I've ever been decent at was MK9, and only if I picked Smoke. :u


----------

